# UFC 200 7/9/2016? Anyone watching?



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone having a UFC 200 party got room for one more? I'm happy to split the cost of ordering the fight. None of my friends are really into MMA and this is a huge card that I want to see!


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

You're more then welcome to join us for the fights...instead of ordering it we just go to Helen back on the island


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most sports bars have it....Hooters/Ollies I know do the UFC cards...


----------



## PreviouslySunshine17 (Jun 27, 2016)

I always go to Beef O bradys downtown. Get there an hour early to secure a spot, eat my dinner, then watch the fights. I wish I had a way to order it at the house, but the last time I did that my wife ruined the whole fight night for me by complaining the whole time...... and on top of that Ronda Rousey lost her fight.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha thanks for the suggestions. I will keep the restaurants in mind as a last resort. Been there, done that. I'd prefer to order it at someone's house.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I use the periscope app on the iPhone 6 plus or iPad and see all the fights for free. I used to go to the bars to see the fights but I don't drink. It's a lot of fun to be in a bar full of fun loving, loud, obnoxious drunks when all I wanted to do was maybe get something to eat and watch and possibly hear the fights. Damn I must be getting old and cheap. I have seen all the pay per views in the last year for free all from the comfort of my lazyboy. And I have been a fan of the UFC since 90's when you could only see them on video tape that you rented from BlockBuster.


----------

